# Deactivated



## Firelady21 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year’s Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year’s Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can’t believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can’t just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it’s so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn’t protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can’t believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It’s my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Ride Share Lawyers
Not sure if they do deactivations or only injuries.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Firelady21 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year's Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year's Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can't believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can't just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it's so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn't protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It's my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


An extremely intoxicated rider that couldn't get in your vehicle had the mental competence to false report you? I doubt it was him, he would've probably forgotten about it the next day.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

I weep for u. I've been there.
Did you get the "*our decision is FINAL*" message. If not keep fighting.
#nevergiveup
#tookme11days


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm sorry this happened to you
To anyone that didnt know
PICK UP THE DOG PAXES
Or dont and immediately send a
note to uber and roll your dice
With the proper wording
if you dont you risk
permanent deactivation


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm sorry to hear that. Lots of folks on here with similar situations.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you
> To anyone that didnt know
> PICK UP THE DOG PAXES
> Or dont and immediately send a
> ...


Agreed. It doesn't sound like this guy even had a dog. But still, I had someone ask if they could bring their dog, who they claimed was an emotional support animal. They didn't insist, and even said they could cancel if I didn't want to. I took them and their dog without a second thought. That's a deactivation waiting to happen.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

They deactivated you for the simple reason that it’s 2020 and they want a bunch of new drivers, but you being a veteran you are not wanted on the Uber platform no matter how much you think your service is the greatest. They want ignorant ants driving around not knowing the system or knowing right versus wrong as far as actually making money.

Any driver that thinks they are irreplaceable because of their rating or how many rides they have given.............


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Any driver that thinks they are irreplaceable because of their rating or how many rides they have given.............


....is sorely mistaken.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

https://myradvocate.com/Your Guide to Sue Uber in Small Claims Court
try this. no attorney can or will help you.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

This is what your inbox should look like if u just keep fighting for what u believe in


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Contact local media, you may be able to sue the paxhole and Uber. Don't let this go.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

OG ant said:


> An extremely intoxicated rider that couldn't get in your vehicle had the mental competence to false report you? I doubt it was him, he would've probably forgotten about it the next day.


be nice. I'd be FURIOUS if someone did this to me.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> I weep for u. I've been there.
> Did you get the "*our decision is FINAL*" message. If not keep fighting.
> #nevergiveup
> #tookme11days


You probably dont come back
from this type of deactivation
unfortunately for her..


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> be nice. I'd be FURIOUS if someone did this to me.


I'm not trying to be rude or mean, just said it probably wasnt the drunk pax.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Oh and if you have given as many rides as you say you have, if you got to a pax that was “so drunk you couldn’t lift him into your car”, and you still aren’t smart enough to cancel the ride then and there............


----------



## Firelady21 (Jan 6, 2020)

OG ant said:


> An extremely intoxicated rider that couldn't get in your vehicle had the mental competence to false report you? I doubt it was him, he would've probably forgotten about it the next day.


 It was the person who ordered the ride for the drunk passenger who reported me . They felt I should have taken him but who was going to get him out of my car ? Where is the concern for my safety ?



Solid 5 said:


> Oh and if you have given as many rides as you say you have, if you got to a pax that was "so drunk you couldn't lift him into your car", and you still aren't smart enough to cancel the ride then and there............


I did cancel the ride . But if you know so much then you should know that cancel rides can still be reported!



Solid 5 said:


> They deactivated you for the simple reason that it's 2020 and they want a bunch of new drivers, but you being a veteran you are not wanted on the Uber platform no matter how much you think your service is the greatest. They want ignorant ants driving around not knowing the system or knowing right versus wrong as far as actually making money.
> 
> Any driver that thinks they are irreplaceable because of their rating or how many rides they have given.............


Possibly.. it's crazy to me


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> Oh and if you have given as many rides as you say you have, if you got to a pax that was "so drunk you couldn't lift him into your car", and you still aren't smart enough to cancel the ride then and there............


victim blaming? Come on now.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> They deactivated you for the simple reason that it's 2020 and they want a bunch of new drivers, but you being a veteran you are not wanted on the Uber platform no matter how much you think your service is the greatest. They want ignorant ants driving around not knowing the system or knowing right versus wrong as far as actually making money.
> 
> Any driver that thinks they are irreplaceable because of their rating or how many rides they have given.............


Propaganda


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Drive for Lyft -- they are busy in your area. 
you can try Tom Smith in San Francisco. Distance means nothing in the legal world. Most attorneys want class action suits but you can always ask.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Just steal the identity of the pax who reported you and open a new Uber driver account under their name.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Firelady21 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year's Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year's Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can't believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can't just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it's so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn't protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It's my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


Go to the media immediately, Uber will reinstate you to make it right and prevent the bad publicity!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Solid 5 said:


> Oh and if you have given as many rides as you say you have, if you got to a pax that was "so drunk you couldn't lift him into your car", and you still aren't smart enough to cancel the ride then and there............


She did cancel the ride.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> victim blaming? Come on now.


Factual statement. Ants gonna ant. Just another reason I haven't had a pax in my car since 2/20/19. Chipotle doesn't report you for service animals.

Just another example how drivers are really not "independent contractors".


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

I've posted this before:

File small claims suit against unknown John Doe for maximum allowed.
Subpoena Uber, (or Lyft) to provide full details of rider, complaint, investigation and resolution.
Serve suit on plaintiff now that you have the info.
Change John Doe on lawsuit to now known defendant. 
Uber, (or Lyft), can not ignore subpoena.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

ColtDelta said:


> I've posted this before:
> 
> File small claims suit against unknown John Doe for maximum allowed.
> Subpoena Uber, (or Lyft) to provide full details of rider, complaint, investigation and resolution.
> ...


And your piddly little lawyer will get crushed by Uber's batch of lawyers.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Same thing happened to me...*after* the pax took the ride! They got it refunded when they claimed I refused their "service dog." I called Uber and asked how on earth I refused to take their dog but not them? After two days of trying (and failing) to get ahold of the customer, Uber reinstated me. If I were the OP, I'd just call Uber and ask who in the hell brings their dog out with them on NYE? Answer: Nobody. Maybe they'll listen to reason. Maybe.

I always advise women to not drive at night, not work the downtown bar scene (if your town has one - mine does) and _definitely_ not drive on New Year's Eve. If you do those things, I believe you're just asking for trouble. Hate to say it, but you got what you deserved, toots. Good luck getting reinstated - I really hope you do.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I would have immediately called and made a safety report..."Pax so and so was apparently so inebriated he was unable to walk or speak. Therefore I deemed it unsafe to transport him" I did offer to call an ambulance via 911 but pax declined"

I had a guy fall after getting out of my car...drunk, way overweight, elderly, and bad legs. There was no way I was moving him to safety, so I dialed 911. Three medics using a heavy duty canvas slung around the guy hefted him up and to safety. I immediately reported that sequence of events to Uber or Lyft...don't remember which.

I'm not sure OP "got what you deserved" but these types of incidents made me the dawn patrol ant I am to this day.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Aw Jeez said:


> Same thing happened to me...*after* the pax took the ride! They got it refunded when they claimed I refused their "service dog." I called Uber and asked how on earth I refused to take their dog but not them? After two days of trying (and failing) to get ahold of the customer, Uber reinstated me. If I were the OP, I'd just call Uber and ask who in the hell brings their dog out with them on NYE? Answer: Nobody. Maybe they'll listen to reason. Maybe.
> 
> I always advise women to not drive at night, not work the downtown bar scene (if your town has one - mine does) and _definitely_ not drive on New Year's Eve. If you do those things, I believe you're just asking for trouble. Hate to say it, but you got what you deserved, toots. Good luck getting reinstated - I really hope you do.


Stopped all late night bar scene's, events and most concerts couple years ago. Way less drama.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Firelady21 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year's Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year's Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can't believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can't just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it's so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn't protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It's my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


Thats Uber.

Denying Your RIGHTS.

THIS IS UNCONSTITUTIONAL !

DRIVERS MUST HAVE A UNION !


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Did you get the "*our decision is FINAL*" message. If not keep fighting.
> #nevergiveup
> #tookme11days


Yet on my thread you noted how you offered to help, but I didn't want to give out my phone number. That is true.

Yet you failed to see each and every support message I posted where it said FINAL DECISION! And one support message said no appeals.

No response needed. SMH!!!!!!!


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> And your piddly little lawyer will get crushed by Uber's batch of lawyers.


No lawyers in small claims court. Judge issues subpoenas. Uber lawyers have to explain to the judge why they will not comply.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

osii said:


> https://myradvocate.com/Your Guide to Sue Uber in Small Claims Court
> try this. no attorney can or will help you.


Not true. There are various Class Action Lawsuits. I found online against Uber.


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

In over 8000 rides , dont you have recording of interaction with the paxhole ? I am sure you have dashcam footage showing he had no dog to begin with ???


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Firelady21 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year's Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year's Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can't believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can't just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it's so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn't protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It's my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


I'm sorry this happened to you. It isn't fair to have a false allegation, which deactivated you. And it feels lousy. It is a travesty this happens.

Have faith things will improve and best of luck to you. Take a few days to grieve, chill and regroup. Life will be better without Uber.

Look into temporary work in your area. I don't know if the Census is still hiring, but I read on here how a member got a job with them.

Good luck!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'd just call Uber and ask who in the hell brings their dog out with them on NYE? Answer: Nobody. Maybe they'll listen to reason. Maybe.


You're calling some foreigner in an overseas call-center who has a cultural difference regarding listening & reasoning.
Most the time these foreign phone-heads can't comprehend what is being said or asked... their culture probably celebrates New Years Eve by eating or kicking dogs.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

f-ubertheycaneatshitanddie



Uber's Guber said:


> You're calling some foreigner in an overseas call-center who has a cultural difference regarding listening & reasoning.
> Most the time these foreign phone-heads can't comprehend what is being said or asked... their culture probably celebrates New Years Eve by eating or kicking dogs.


thats not a bad description...


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Absolute insanity. No burden of proof for the service dog scam. Now they don't even have to have a dog. What a crock.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Found an old thread from 2017 about false allegations. It's Lyft but still exemplifies pax have been lying and scamming U/L for years. This one is as bad as the OP's. And one I never heard of before.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-false-driver-allegations-reports-by-a-passenger.161827/


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

Firelady21 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year's Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year's Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can't believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can't just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it's so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn't protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It's my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


How do you know HE reported you? Those reports are kept confidential.

Sorry, but with that many trips, I find it hard to believe one report ended your career.

If one person's false complaint ended your driving, then something is super wrong with Uber.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

this story sounds crazy, maybe a poster just wants to get a rise out of us, uber couldnt just deactivate like this on a false claim.............


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> this story sounds crazy, maybe a poster just wants to get a rise out of us, uber couldnt just deactivate like this on a false claim.............


You're kidding, right?

They got me when a high on meth moron said I was stoned.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Roadmasta said:


> Contact local media, you may be able to sue the paxhole and Uber. Don't let this go.


I keep reading this here on this forum, contact your local media. What for? How is this news, and why would anyone care?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> this story sounds crazy, maybe a poster just wants to get a rise out of us, uber couldnt just deactivate like this on a false claim.............


Is that right? And if it happened to you,what exactly would or could you do about it,NOTHING! Why are people so quick to make accusations against posters here? Its like rs has made you into fing animals in denile...


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> Oh and if you have given as many rides as you say you have, if you got to a pax that was "so drunk you couldn't lift him into your car", and you still aren't smart enough to cancel the ride then and there............


The problem I have is that the OP considered lifting a drunk pax into her car. If they are so drunk that means they need medical attention. One quick call to 911 solves such a problem on all sides.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> this story sounds crazy, maybe a poster just wants to get a rise out of us, uber couldnt just deactivate like this on a false claim.............


I believe OP because pax are thinking of all new ways to scam. And yes, Uber does deactivate on false claims and sometimes with no prior suspensions or warnings


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> Is that right? And if it happened to you,what exactly would or could you do about it,NOTHING! Why are people so quick to make accusations against posters here? Its like rs has made you into fing animals in denile...


Actually one could get a court ordered subpoena from Uber requesting the information about the person who made the report. Then they could sue them for loss of income as well as slander and other damages.

There was a thread on the Uber sub-reddit a few months ago about someone doing this...

If you worked somewhere and someone came into HR and said you touched them inappropriately and you did not, would you be fired and go "oh well" or would you sue them for making such a false claim?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> How do you know HE reported you? Those reports are kept confidential.
> 
> Sorry, but with that many trips, I find it hard to believe one report ended your career.
> 
> If one person's false complaint ended your driving, then something is super wrong with Uber.


Uber has a zero tolerance on service animals. Immediate deactivation. It's the new race card.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> Actually one could get a court ordered subpoena from Uber requesting the information about the person who made the report. Then they could sue them for loss of income as well as slander and other damages.
> 
> There was a thread on the Uber sub-reddit a few months ago about someone doing this...
> 
> If you worked somewhere and someone came into HR and said you touched them inappropriately and you did not, would you be fired and go "oh well" or would you sue them for making such a false claim?


Your dreaming dude...get in touch with the reality of your position and ubers position. In this scenario you are an ant and uber is a sledgehammer end of story...so stop with the subpoena bs perry mason...gimme a break lol


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> Your dreaming dude...get in touch with the reality of your position and ubers position. In this scenario you are an ant and uber is a sledgehammer end of story...so stop with the subpoena bs perry mason...gimme a break lol


I have subpoenaed files and testimony from the freaking 3M corporation. They had to comply, and they did. You give us a break.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> Your dreaming dude...get in touch with the reality of your position and ubers position. In this scenario you are an ant and uber is a sledgehammer end of story...so stop with the subpoena bs perry mason...gimme a break lol


She might be done with uber but uber still has to comply with the court order and she can proceed to sue said person for slander, false accusation, lost wages. Not a hard case to prove unless the person actually has a service animal.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

You are all in fantasy land...wake up


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> You are all in fantasy land...wake up


The people who think they can't be deactivated for false claims are.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

Do some research there champ


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Do any of you claiming relief is available via the court system have actual experience...i.e. first hand knowledge of a positive outcome going to court to reverse a false accusation deactivation and also recovering for lost income, court costs, etc.

Don't get me wrong, I'd like for it to be true...but I'd need jurisdiction and case number for review online before I buy any of it...so far it seems to be internet chest pounding...but I'm all ears!


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

CTK said:


> I keep reading this here on this forum, contact your local media. What for? How is this news, and why would anyone care?


As a former long time TV news director, I agree... this would probably not generate coverage. We would almost never present one side of a story without access to the other side. Dash cam could make a difference, though. Response from Uber as a screen shot would help. But if it is just one person complaining... nope, not much of a news story.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Do any of you claiming relief is available via the court system have actual experience...i.e. first hand knowledge of a positive outcome going to court to reverse a false accusation deactivation and also recovering for lost income, court costs, etc.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'd like for it to be true...but I'd need jurisdiction and case number for review online before I buy any of it...so far it seems to be internet chest pounding...but I'm all ears!


You're not suing Uber, you're suing a lying passenger. I do have experience in lawsuits, I have been in business for over 40 years. I have subpoenaed records as needed. Anyone issued a subpoena has to comply or show cause as to why they don't have to.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

The fact that a deactivated "employee" would then be able to claim unemployment compensation upon deactivation, unless employer has a truly ironclad case proving misconduct, may be one of the main reasons U/L are spending north of $100 million in an attempt to stop AB5.

My state, FL, is an at-will / open shop state, but unemployment comp rules still apply...the deck is stacked in favor of the fired employee making a claim.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Do any of you claiming relief is available via the court system have actual experience...i.e. first hand knowledge of a positive outcome going to court to reverse a false accusation deactivation and also recovering for lost income, court costs, etc.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'd like for it to be true...but I'd need jurisdiction and case number for review online before I buy any of it...so far it seems to be internet chest pounding...but I'm all ears!


People like to beat their chest like king kong until they find out all their doing beating their own meat. If the president of the united states can ignore court orders,do you really think uber cant do the same? And they do...EVERYDAY! Stop filling people with false hope...the real play here is to get out asap..and thats the best advice i can give you.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

It looks like even a dashcam is not enough. We need to have a body cam and turn it on as soon as we smell troubles.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Solid 5 said:


> And your piddly little lawyer will get crushed by Uber's batch of lawyers.


No lawyer. You're not suing Uber. Small Claims court is meant for smaller amounts and no need for lawyers.

You have to have the suit filed to get the subpoena. Once you have the subpoena, Uber is no longer bound by its privacy promise and CAN release the records. They will have to, anyway. And they won't care. They certainly aren't going to send a team of lawyers to a driver's little county courthouse to fight a fight they have no real skin in.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

There needs to be an official 'appeals' procedure where the drivers can either state their case, or find out exactly what the complaint is regarding.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I have been saying on UP since forever, that all passenger need do is mumble 'service animal' and Uber will Deactivate with zero evidence. Sorry this happened, OP.

Always, always, whenever Cancelling or Ending any trips early, immediately Report via App to Uber all circumstances for such.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OG ant said:


> An extremely intoxicated rider that couldn't get in your vehicle had the mental competence to false report you? I doubt it was him, he would've probably forgotten about it the next day.





Firelady21 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year's Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year's Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can't believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can't just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it's so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn't protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It's my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


^^^This^^^ did you refuse any other rides or did someone else order the ride for this passenger?

Also it may be worth returning to pickup location and asking the owner/manager if they have video of the incident and if so can you have a copy. You may have to pay for it and/or beg



ColtDelta said:


> I've posted this before:
> 
> File small claims suit against unknown John Doe for maximum allowed.
> Subpoena Uber, (or Lyft) to provide full details of rider, complaint, investigation and resolution.
> ...


Uber will not comply with a subpoena. They will wait you and your lawyer out knowing your funds won't go far and it's not enough money for a lawyer to go pro bono


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Gilby said:


> As a former long time TV news director, I agree... this would probably not generate coverage. We would almost never present one side of a story without access to the other side. Dash cam could make a difference, though. Response from Uber as a screen shot would help. But if it is just one person complaining... nope, not much of a news story.


With all the attention that gig worker exploitation has been getting, the reporter, editor, or whoever in the media she speaks to would have to be living in a cave to assume @Invisible is "just one person complaining" about being unjustly fired, and if she happens to find such an out of touch media person, she has the ability to educate him/her on how widespread unjust firings are.

Remember, an AB5 type of law was considered far fetched a couple of years ago yet it passed by a landslide in California.

With Uber trying desperately to sell the govt and public on the merits of "independent contractor" status, the bad publicity that can come from unjustly firing drivers bolsters the case against IC status, which is something Uber doesn't need.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> ^^^This^^^ did you refuse any other rides or did someone else order the ride for this passenger?
> 
> Also it may be worth returning to pickup location and asking the owner/manager if they have video of the incident and if so can you have a copy. You may have to pay for it and/or beg
> 
> ...


There are no lawyers in small claims court.
Subpoenas are approved and issued by a judge.
Uber will turn over the info, they have no risk. They care as much about the lying passenger as they do about the driver.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> I have been saying on UP since forever, that all passenger need do is mumble 'service animal' and Uber will Deactivate with zero evidence. Sorry this happened, OP.
> 
> Always, always, whenever Cancelling or Ending any trips early, immediately Report via App to Uber all circumstances for such.


It's a good bet that if drivers were employees and could collect unemployment after being fired, Uber would be much less likely to fire drivers on such flimsy evidence of service animal violations.

But because firing drivers costs them nothing, Uber doesn't hesitate for a second to throw drivers under the bus.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

these stories are just depressing. So sorry for you. I agree, go to the press. Tell them women are being discriminated against and the rideshare companies won’t do anything to protect female drivers.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> With all the attention that gig worker exploitation has been getting, the reporter, editor, or whoever in the media she speaks to would have to be living in a cave to assume @Invisible is "just one person complaining" about being unjustly fired, and if she happens to find such an out of touch media person, she has the ability to educate him/her on how widespread unjust firings are.


You call the local station and reach a reporter or assignment editor or the news director. You say you have been unjustly fired and it's part of a nationwide trend. But the station can't get anyone on the other side of the story to comment, and a local station's resources don't extend to research outside the local market. She can "educate" all she wants... it's a non-starter for a local station, believe me.

Network? Maybe possible but much more difficult to reach the person making the coverage decisions.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> these stories are just depressing. So sorry for you. I agree, go to the press. Tell them women are being discriminated against and the rideshare companies won't do anything to protect female drivers.


That's a good idea. When I create my Twitter account, I'm tweeting that.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't know how or why someone would want to work the bar scene. The shitty pay, lack of tips, and just a ride away from deactivation. I did it for two weeks and every button of mine was pushed. I would delivery food not people from now on. Maybe 2020 is to get you out of ride share? I guess the lesson learned, have a back up.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

Firelady21 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year's Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year's Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can't believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can't just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it's so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn't protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It's my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


I'm just so sorry this happened to you... it's just sad how easy it is for passengers to lie about you and Uber just hits delete. I hope you win and win big! I just don't understand how people can take food off your table with a clear conscience.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Gilby said:


> You call the local station and reach a reporter or assignment editor or the news director. You say you have been unjustly fired and it's part of a nationwide trend. But the station can't get anyone on the other side of the story to comment, and a local station's resources don't extend to research outside the local market. She can "educate" all she wants... it's a non-starter for a local station, believe me.
> 
> Network? Maybe possible but much more difficult to reach the person making the coverage decisions.


You claim you were a news director, yet your post is erroneous.

Small numbers of pax complain about getting airport rides cancelled and it makes the news on more than one local station in the US. The same goes with reports of a driver being accused of sexual harassment, yet somehow a rideshare driver's claims of unjust firing can't get a media response according to you. Those little driver protests got the media's attention in multiple ways.

You of all people should know that many local stations have the resources of large ownership, which is the reason that a local DC story about a few drivers allegedly gaming surges was shown on various "sister" stations across the country.

Uber shills/defenders/asskissers have been trying to snuff out the driver uprising by continuously saying it's hopeless, yet as AB5 proves, it's certainly not hopeless. Your posts are more of the same type of defeatist bullshit.

We'll see what happens.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> But because firing drivers costs them nothing, Uber doesn't hesitate for a second to throw drivers under the bus.


And because pax have no repercussions.

But as I'm sure you've read, as some commented to me on my thread I shouldve done this or should've done that. The problem is drivers aren't united. Some feel the need to attack others.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If these pax were smart, they'd tell their drivers to hand over $1,000, or they're going to claim that they were denied a ride with their service animal.
Hmmm, maybe I can make more money doing that than driving. In fact, for better affect, I'll even bring my 17 year old Lab with me (although she's so old, she actually needs her own service animal).


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Illini said:


> If these pax were smart, they'd tell their drivers to hand over $1,000, or they're going to claim that they were denied a ride with their service animal.
> Hmmm, maybe I can make more money doing that than driving. In fact, for better affect, I'll even bring my 17 year old Lab with me (although she's so old, she actually needs her own service animal).


Great, you just gave any pax, who may read this site, another way to scam. Coming soon to an area near you, driver extortion.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Great, you just any pax who may read this site another way to scam.


We're safe -- most pax can't read.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Illini said:


> If these pax were smart, they'd tell their drivers to hand over $1,000, or they're going to claim that they were denied a ride with their service animal.
> Hmmm, maybe I can make more money doing that than driving. In fact, for better affect, I'll even bring my 17 year old Lab with me (although she's so old, she actually needs her own service animal).


I have just edited "my story" to include this:
"I am an animal lover. All dogs and cats, regardless of size are welcome. I love them but please allow me to use a blanket on my beautiful leather seats to preserves its cleaniness so you don't have to be charged cleaning fees in case unexpected things happened. Please note that audio/video recording is in progress for your safety and mine."

Probably will print that out on paper and post on the back of the passenger seat


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Illini said:


> We're safe -- most pax can't read.


Some are so lazy, they probably have an app that reads out loud to them.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Curious. What level Uber Pro are you?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

What car does op drive ? Just X platform ?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> I have just edited "my story" to include this:
> "I am an animal lover. All dogs and cats, regardless of size are welcome. I love them but please allow me to use a blanket on my beautiful leather seats *so that dirt from previous riders do not make your beautiful animal filthy.* Please note that audio/video recording is in progress for your safety and mine."
> 
> Probably will print that out on paper and post on the back of the passenger seat


FIFY


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Anyone get the new TOS? Why bother reading it..either you accept or quit...20 some odd pages explaining how we have no rights..whatever..agree next


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Illini said:


> FIFY


Nice. Thanks


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> Oh and if you have given as many rides as you say you have, if you got to a pax that was "so drunk you couldn't lift him into your car", and you still aren't smart enough to cancel the ride then and there............


I agree.
You should not be touching pax, never ever. Has not harvey Weinstein taught you anything. Zero physical contact. 
Anything drunk should be cancelled immediately before start trip with "safety concern."
Leave drunk for the taxis, that's why they get the high $$$.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Seriously, what is happening at these Lyft and Uber driver forums?? Aren't any of the drivers complaining about deactivations due to FALSE allegations from riders??
I'm all for deactivating scummy drivers, and let's face it, there are LOTS of them out there, but to deactivate a driver because they're "guilty" with NO opportunity to prove their innocence is brutal.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Gilby said:


> You call the local station and reach a reporter or assignment editor or the news director. You say you have been unjustly fired and it's part of a nationwide trend. But the station can't get anyone on the other side of the story to comment, and a local station's resources don't extend to research outside the local market. She can "educate" all she wants... it's a non-starter for a local station, believe me.
> 
> Network? Maybe possible but much more difficult to reach the person making the coverage decisions.


put together a large group of women drivers nationwide. Take it to the networks.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> There are no lawyers in small claims court.
> Subpoenas are approved and issued by a judge.
> Uber will turn over the info, they have no risk. They care as much about the lying passenger as they do about the driver.


There was a post here about a driver that did subpoena Uber. Uber blew the subpoena off and did as I said.

I don't remember the trend sorry &#128528;


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Firelady21 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year's Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year's Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can't believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can't just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it's so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn't protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It's my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


You're going to sue people that spends BILLIONS on litigation &#128514;


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> There was a post here about a driver that did subpoena Uber. Uber blew the subpoena off and did as I said.
> 
> I don't remember the trend sorry &#128528;


*



What legal process does Uber require before producing data to private parties?
U.S. Requests

Click to expand...

*


> We generally require a valid subpoena issued in accordance with applicable law before we can process private requests for information. We require non-law enforcement subpoenas to be served through our registered agent for service of process. The name and current contact information for the registered agent in each state are available online here.
> 
> Our registered agent will accept service only if the entity to whom the request is directed matches the name of the entity registered with the Secretary of State (e.g., "Uber Technologies, Inc." or "Rasier, LLC"), and our agent is authorized to accept service on behalf of that entity. Our acceptance of legal process does not waive any legal objections we may have and may raise in response.


They can raise a legal objection but can't just blow it off.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> put together a large group of women drivers nationwide. Take it to the networks.


Cosmo did a story on woman drivers years ago.

https://www.cosmopolitan.com/career/a13100946/female-uber-and-lyft-drivers-harassed-by-passengers/


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> They can raise a legal objection but can't just blow it off.


So what happens if they don't provide the information? What repercussions to Uber?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Soon you will get this message, give it 7 - 10 days......


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> So what happens if they don't provide the information? What repercussions to Uber?


In Ohio their representative is in Columbus. Failure to respond to a subpoena and the legal representative would be held in contempt of court. It's not like a Franklin County Ohio judge will have to go to California to find somebody to answer for the charges, he's right next door to the courthouse.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberLAguy said:


> I have just edited "my story" to include this:
> "I am an animal lover. All dogs and cats, regardless of size are welcome. I love them but please allow me to use a blanket on my beautiful leather seats to preserves its cleaniness so you don't have to be charged cleaning fees in case unexpected things happened. Please note that audio/video recording is in progress for your safety and mine."
> 
> Probably will print that out on paper and post on the back of the passenger seat


Posting that would violate ADA.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Lawyers and all the states just jumping on Uber/lyft. It is a big money grab. So first move for Uber is the deactivation.
Majority of the problems arise at night, so try to be extra careful and have a dash cam at night. It is a must.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> In Ohio their representative is in Columbus. Failure to respond to a subpoena and the legal representative would be held in contempt of court. It's not like a Franklin County Ohio judge will have to go to California to find somebody to answer for the charges, he's right next door to the courthouse.


Once Uber is in contempt of court, what's the next step?


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Once Uber is in contempt of court, what's the next step?


Uber would not be in contempt. Their company rep would either turn over the documents, show cause as to why they won't turn over the documents, or be fined or jailed until they comply.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ghrdrd said:


> Leave drunk for the taxis, that's why they get the high $$$.


We do not want them, either. Original Poster got what we call a "dumping job". Someone was dumping a "problem" on a driver. We used to decline them all the time. We used to tell these rotten doormen, garbage desk clerks, buttwipe bouncers and bartenders to call the police, as the police are trained to deal with dead drunk people or obnoxious drunks.

"We don't want him to have any trouble."

"OH, I SEE, you do not want _him_ to have any trouble, but you do not care if _*I*_ have all the trouble in the world.......right...call the police."



Demon said:


> Posting that would violate ADA.


How would it do that?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ColtDelta said:


> Uber would not be in contempt. Their company rep would either turn over the documents, show cause as to why they won't turn over the documents, or be fined or jailed until they comply.


A random company rep would be jailed because the legal department doesn't want to comply?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Demon said:


> Posting that would violate ADA.


Please help me by elaborate a bit more. Thank you.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberLAguy said:


> Please help me by elaborate a bit more. Thank you.


You can't threaten to charge people with service animals a fee. Some animals are going to need to sit on the seat or next to the person to do their job.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Demon said:


> A random company rep would be jailed because the legal department doesn't want to comply?


Read it again. Uber has a legal department in every state. The Uber lawyer is served. In Ohio the lawyer handling subpoenas to Uber has an office next to the courthouse.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> ^^^This^^^ did you refuse any other rides or did someone else order the ride for this passenger?
> 
> Also it may be worth returning to pickup location and asking the owner/manager if they have video of the incident and if so can you have a copy. You may have to pay for it and/or beg
> 
> ...


You don't need a lawyer for Small Claims, and they will comply with a subpoena.

Why would you say they wouldn't?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We do not want them, either. Original Poster got what we call a "dumping job". Someone was dumping a "problem" on a driver. We used to decline them all the time. We used to tell these rotten doormen, garbage desk clerks, buttwipe bouncers and bartenders to call the police, as the police are trained to deal with dead drunk people or obnoxious drunks.
> 
> "We don't want him to have any trouble."
> 
> "OH, I SEE, you do not want _him_ to have any trouble, but you do not care if _*I*_ have all the trouble in the world.......right...call the police."


If i know beforehand I would decline too. Problem is you don't know before he comes out knocking on your windows


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ColtDelta said:


> Read it again. Uber has a legal department in every state. The Uber lawyer is served. In Ohio the lawyer handling subpoenas to Uber has an office next to the courthouse.


So Uber hires a lawyer in every stathe to represent them. Does that lawyer in state make the final call on company documents or does Uber's legal team in SF.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> Uber would not be in contempt. Their company rep would either turn over the documents, show cause as to why they won't turn over the documents, or be fined or jailed until they comply.


Companies are to treated as people legally. The contempt of court would fall unto Uber itself.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Great, you just gave any pax, who may read this site, another way to scam. Coming soon to an area near you, driver extortion.


Smart drivers would have their daahcams recording everything and get the pax for something much heavier on the legal scale than faking a service animal, slander and defamation: extortion.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> You can't threaten to charge people with service animals a fee. Some animals are going to need to sit on the seat or next to the person to do their job.


Even Uber and Lyft state that if the animal makes a mess in your car, the account holder will be charged a clean up charge. You can charge people with service animals legitimate fees.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Demon said:


> So Uber hires a lawyer in every stathe to represent them. Does that lawyer in state make the final call on company documents or does Uber's legal team in SF.


Here's the list. Call the one in your state and find out.

https://ct.wolterskluwer.com/sop-locations


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I once took a drunk lady home. The request came from the Bartender who knows her and her husband. She passed out in my car. I called back to the bartender who called her husband out who was sleeping and not answering the door bell. Then the bartender decided to send someone to her house to help. I finally knocked on the right window to get the husband to come out. He gave me $5 tip. The bartender tip me another $12 for the trouble. 

Taking drunk can be profitable if people understands. But now I am a bit leery. Probably not driving late at night again.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Even Uber and Lyft state that if the animal makes a mess in your car, the account holder will be charged a clean up charge. You can charge people with service animals legitimate fees.


Only if it's the third time on a legitimate fee.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Only if it's the third time on a legitimate fee.


Thus the point stands: you can charge people with fake service animals legitimate fees.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> Read it again. Uber has a legal department in every state. The Uber lawyer is served. In Ohio the lawyer handling subpoenas to Uber has an office next to the courthouse.


God damnit I just looked it up you're right. The subpoena has to be issued to the company personnel in charge of the information requested by state etc for them to be held accountable.

It also explains why the individual's story I seen on here about Uber ignoring their subpoena happened. They didn't know the correct person to send it to for consequences to follow.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Thus the point stands: you can charge people with fake service animals legitimate fees.


You can report to Uber, and then Uber will let you know if they can be charged. The odds of a service animal making a legitimate mess are astronomical.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> You can report to Uber, and then Uber will let you know if they can be charged.


Still, they CAN be charged.



Demon said:


> The odds of a service animal making a legitimate mess are astronomical.


...........so are the odds of winning Powerball..............yet both do happen................................


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

If there is anything I have learned from reading this forum, it is that if the paxhole has a dog, you just CANNOT drive away for any reason, even if he/she has a gun holstered, is inebriated, then has the gun out and pointing at you, eyes closed, swaying from side to side, and mumbling drunkenly.

Open the door, smile bigly and show those teeth. Thank you for choosing Uber, sir.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Still, they CAN be charged.
> 
> ...........so are the odds of winning Powerball..............yet both do happen................................


Someone has won Powerball 3 times?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Someone has won Powerball 3 times?


Irrelevant question.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Irrelevant question.


You brought up Powerball but now it's irrelevant.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> You brought up Powerball but now it's irrelevant.


Powerball is not necessarily irrelevant. Your question, however, is.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> God damnit I just looked it up you're right. The subpoena has to be issued to the company personnel in charge of the information requested by state etc for them to be held accountable.
> 
> It also explains why the individual's story I seen on here about Uber ignoring their subpoena happened. They didn't know the correct person to send it to for consequences to follow.


Yep. You have to follow the rules to the letter. Can't just get mad and say I'll serve papers on that damn Dara.


----------



## JDS5768 (Jan 2, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> Oh and if you have given as many rides as you say you have, if you got to a pax that was "so drunk you couldn't lift him into your car", and you still aren't smart enough to cancel the ride then and there............


he would still report her. He would definitely have reported her then


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Firelady21 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year's Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year's Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can't believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can't just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it's so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn't protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It's my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


You said New Year Eve and a guy was so drunk. You may need to provide these to Uber.
(1) Pick up Location.... If it was a bar, restaurant, your chance will be better.
(2) Time of incident ... If it was late night, your chance is good.
(3) How many riders..... It it were many, your chance is good.
By providing these, you tell Uber who would bring a dog to a bar at that late hours and being drunk. You tell Uber, may be they called their drunk friend "DOG". Tell Uber, there were more than 4 people who tried to take that ride, that's why you cancelled. Tell Uber that that CCTV at Bar can prove that they didn't bring their dog there.
Your chances will be better.
....
But no offense, i am thinking What kind of drunk guys would care about ride cancellation on them and bother calling Uber. There may be more story to it.



Firelady21 said:


> I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done !


As we all know, Uber and Lyft are B.S company when incident like that came in play. They always stand with Rider and turning blind eyes to drivers. They always talk about safety but what action they take for the safety of drivers. Rider can even Use nick name, no profile picture, and they can even allow to use untraceable gift card. Criminals, serial killers/rapists, child molesters every one can use their platform there is no prevention on that which means they really don't care about drivers. But to the rider's side, they always believe whatever rider claims. Find a real job. Don't be sad to say goodbye to those B.S companies. 
As other people suggested, file a small claim and give that stupid rider a lesson. Claim $10000 for loosing your job.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

Look into your history and see who paid zero.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

doggerel said:


> Look into your history and see who paid zero.


She cancelled the ride so there will be no history of that trip.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Powerball is not necessarily irrelevant. Your question, however, is.


Powerball is only irrelevant when it refutes what you tried to bring up.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> She cancelled the ride so there will be no history of that trip.


Well, if you are going to court, you need this info, or proof that it was this infraction that led to termination.

Not a good sign if you plan on suing. No?

All claims in a courtroom must be supported by evidence.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> People like to beat their chest like king kong until they find out all their doing beating their own meat.* If the president of the united states can ignore court orders,do you really think uber cant do the same?* And they do...EVERYDAY! Stop filling people with false hope...the real play here is to get out asap..and thats the best advice i can give you.


Best
Comment
Ever

Out of curiosity............Where is the OP? For someone who is so distraught about what happened, she hasn't commented on the 7+ pages here.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

doggerel said:


> Well, if you are going to court, you need this info, or proof that it was this infraction that led to termination.
> 
> Not a good sign if you plan on suing. No?
> 
> All claims in a courtroom must be supported by evidence.


Not really required. Process is like this. When you claim at court as name John Doe, court will issue court order to Uber to disclose rider's name and address and Uber's record. Then court will summon that person to defend himself/herself.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Not really required. Process is like this. When you claim at court as name John Doe, court will issue court order to Uber to disclose rider's name and address and Uber's record. Then court will summon that person to defend himself/herself.


You also have to serve the papers the way the company is registered in your state. In Ohio you have to serve Raiser LLC if you are serving Uber.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

mbd said:


> Lawyers and all the states just jumping on Uber/lyft. It is a big money grab. So first move for Uber is the deactivation.
> Majority of the problems arise at night, so try to be extra careful and have a dash cam at night. It is a must.


I've been seeing/hearing commercials in the Vegas/LA markets from the ambulance chasers specially going after Uber and Lyft because they "carry BIG insurance". It's almost as if they are encouraging people to have an "accident".


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

The ease with which they deactivate is only going to cause drivers to scrutinize further against accepting pax with not-perfect ratings.

They don't need you, they're happy to get rid of you if a pax really makes a stink with legal threats saying they want you canned, happy to appease them with "the driver has been deactivated".


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Firelady21 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year's Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year's Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can't believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can't just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it's so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn't protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It's my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


I got permanently banned from Uber over a service dog also. Been doing lyft ever since. Uber is a terrible company . I'm actually happy to not be with them anymore. The risk of a false complaint skyrockets once the sun goes down . Statistically all of us will eventually face some type of accusation by these ungrateful passengers . It's truly unavoidable . Uber and lyft should have their own cameras installed in our vehicles to avoid such nonsense .


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

I suggested calling Uber Support and pleading your case. Uber's Guber replied...



Uber's Guber said:


> You're calling some foreigner in an overseas call-center who has a cultural difference regarding listening & reasoning.
> Most the time these foreign phone-heads can't comprehend what is being said or asked... their culture probably celebrates New Years Eve by eating or kicking dogs.


Actually, when it came to my case, I called and got a very nice American woman who really was here in the good ol' USA. I *think* she said she was in San Francisco, but I may not remember that right. In any event, she was not in some foreign call center. I think Uber handles these things domestically. And she was very helpful. For two days she tried to get ahold of my passengers. Finally, she admitted to me that, "You just can't force people to answer their phone." Without a confirming story by the pax (other than their complaint on the app), Uber sided with me and I was reinstated.

So don't always think it's hopeless. I was pretty happy in how my case turned out. But I'm not happy with Uber's _"shoot first and ask questions later"_ attitude towards their drivers. Because I know it can happen again to me at any time.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Powerball is only irrelevant when it refutes what you tried to bring up.


You have neither read the post nor refuted anything.


----------



## Shankster (Sep 16, 2016)

Firelady21 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year's Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year's Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can't believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can't just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it's so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn't protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It's my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


Do you have the destination this drunk pax was going to? Post it. Someone will go and make him see the light.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Shankster said:


> Do you have the destination this drunk pax was going to? Post it. Someone will go and make him see the light.


This OP has posted two times, the first post and the one reply. You would think if this situation was such a crisis they would be following like crazy. Oh FWIW she can't even spell where she lives correctly.


----------



## Korean Ant (Mar 30, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> This is what your inbox should look like if u just keep fighting for what u believe in
> View attachment 397835


Thats actually called...wasting time..lol


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> This OP has posted two times, the first post and the one reply. You would think if this situation was such a crisis they would be following like crazy. Oh FWIW she can't even spell where she lives correctly.


After reading this new thread, it reminded me of OP's story.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/are-you-kidding-me.371462/


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Dashcam?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You have neither read the post nor refuted anything.


You claimed someone won Powerball 3 times. I asked who and you had a meltdown. 
It's a violation of ADA to threaten disabled people with extra charges.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

The ADA is such a joke and abused to such an extent it is sickening, I worked in the business and was so disgusted by it I left , majority of these ada claimants are abusing ADA. People file ADA at work for "stress" and would file some ridiculous demands and some companies would actually comply. Pax will make anything up to receive credit or to get their way. I also worked fraud in a bank and Lyft/Uber , Postmates etc we always had tons of cases on. The customer would almost have SEVERAL other claims for other merchants of varying reasons (lies) which the merchant would usually just give in and credit or the bank (I) would just have to write off depending on amount and close the case. The bank calls it "friendly fraud" basically the customer is a liar. IMO it's not friendly it's fraud and theft and no different then walking into a store and robbing it. Point is these type of people need to stop being catered to , they are a burden to society and possibly in this case cost someone their livelihood for no valid reason.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

ColtDelta said:


> No lawyers in small claims court. Judge issues subpoenas. Uber lawyers have to explain to the judge why they will not comply.


But either party can pay an expensive lawyer to write a fully researched and argued brief, it gets submitted at the hearing and judge will read it afterwards and find against you later. The no lawyers thing is disingenuous BS from the court system.


----------



## UberSnoober (Dec 20, 2018)

I only do Uber Eats but I don't know how you guys who do Pax deal with such crazy situations with drunks. I had two incidents with drunks who thought I was their driver. First one was a delivery to a guy who said to "Wait in Car" & this guy outside approaches my car and tries to open my door. I lower my window and ask if he is so & so and he says no but if I can take him downtown and starts throwing $20 bills at me!
I told him I'm Uber Eats and he didn't care and started banging on the car to let him in. I start driving away and he is chasing me through the parking lot.
The other incident was at a sports bar which has a designated parking space for RS pickups / Deliveries. A lady sees my Uber decal and also tries to get in my car. I again lower the window & ask can I help her and she says to let her in the car. I can tell she is wasted and I tell her I'm not Uber RS and she says "You're Lying I see your decal" then I proceed to inform her again that I'm Uber Eats not Uber.
She then tells me that I don't want to give her a ride because she is black and I'm going to report you Uber right now.
So yes I can see how PAX will lie.
My hat is off to you all dealing with that craziness !


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> You claimed someone won Powerball 3 times.


Please provide a quote where I stated that.



Demon said:


> I asked who and you had a meltdown


That is false.
.



Demon said:


> It's a violation of ADA to threaten disabled people with extra charges.


It is not, however, illegal to inform disabled people of legitimate charges that they might incur.

Once more, you fail.


----------



## MasterC (Jan 31, 2018)

Get Uber to turn over the riders name and sue them in court for damages.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

osii said:


> https://myradvocate.com/Your Guide to Sue Uber in Small Claims Court
> try this. no attorney can or will help you.


If Uber has a Greenlight hub in your State you can serve papers there. Green light hubs are business locations and are staffed by company employees. Send them the summons, and let them deal with it. If they screw it up and don't show up for court, you win by default.

You can than enjoy the satisfaction of walking into the Greenlight hub with your judgment, a Sheriff and demand payment or start taking stuff.

Go for the computers that might have customer data on them.

Petty revenge is best revenge.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> If Uber has a Greenlight hub in your State you can serve papers there. Green light hubs are business locations and are staffed by company employees. Send them the summons, and let them deal with it. If they screw it up and don't show up for court, you win by default.
> 
> You can than enjoy the satisfaction of walking into the Greenlight hub with your judgment, a Sheriff and demand payment or start taking stuff.
> 
> ...


You can NOT serve papers at a greenlight hub. There are legal rules, papers have to go to the legal representative in the state in which you file. I posted the link to those offices in this thread.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Please provide a quote where I stated that.


Post #115.



Another Uber Driver said:


> That is false.
> .


Sorry, it's true.



Another Uber Driver said:


> It is not, however, illegal to inform disabled people of legitimate charges that they might incur.
> 
> Once more, you fail.


Again, as a point of fact it is illegal. This isn't up for debate. Since the driver is ONLY informing disabled people & not the general public, the driver is treating them differently. That's illegal.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Post #115


.

Below is Post Number 115. Nowhere does it read that anyone won Powerball three times.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Still, they CAN be charged.
> ...........so are the odds of winning Powerball..............yet both do happen................................





Demon said:


> Sorry, it's true.


.....not sorry, but it is FALSE. I have had no "meltdown". That is TWO baseless statements that you have made.



Demon said:


> Again, as a point of fact it is illegal.


As a point of fact, it IS legal.



Demon said:


> This isn't up for debate.


On what authority do you make that statement?



Demon said:


> Since the driver is *ONLY informing disabled people & not the general public*, the driver is treating them differently. That's illegal.


 (emphasis added)

I have quoted _infra_ the post that gave rise to this disagreement (with some added emphases). You will do well to note that the quoted poster has indicated that he will put the content in "my story", where it can be read by any customer whose request quoted poster accepts. Quoted poster is thus informing ALL prospective users.of his services.

Further, quoted poster has indicated that it is likely that he would post a sign in his car. If he posts such a sign in his car, said sign will be available to be read by anyone who uses his services. Therefore, he is not informing only the disabled community, but he is making that same information available to anyone who cares to be aware of it.



UberLAguy said:


> I have just edited *"my story"* to include this:
> "I am an animal lover. All dogs and cats, regardless of size are welcome. I love them but please allow me to use a blanket on my beautiful leather seats to preserves its cleaniness so you don't have to be charged cleaning fees in case unexpected things happened. Please note that audio/video recording is in progress for your safety and mine."
> 
> Probably will print that out on paper and *post on the back of the passenger seat*


 (emphases added)

Once more, you fail.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .
> 
> Below is Post Number 115. Nowhere does it read that anyone won Powerball three times.
> 
> ...


Ah, the old "I didn't say what was directly quoted". 
You said it happened, I'm still asking when, you're still having a meltdown. 
Go back and read what the poster actually wrote.

You're welcome to your own opinion but you're not welcomed to your own facts.

Sorry you were shown to be wrong. At least now you know better.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Ah, the old "I didn't say what was directly quoted"


You did not quote me directly. The quote that I provided, the post that you cited, shows nothing about anyone's winning Powerball three times. You are putting words into that quote that are not there. That is the old "putting words onto my interlocutor's keyboard" trick. You fail.
.


Demon said:


> You said it happened,


I stated that what happened?



Demon said:


> I'm still asking when


When what?

,


Demon said:


> you're still having a meltdown


That is still false. You fail.

.


Demon said:


> Go back and read what the poster actually wrote.


I quoted what the poster actually wrote. You are not reading it. You fail.



Demon said:


> You're welcome to your own opinion but you're not welcomed to your own facts.


Take your own advice. You fail.



Demon said:


> Sorry you were shown to be wrong.


.................not sorry, no one has shown me to be incorrect......................You fail.



Demon said:


> At least now you know better.


You should know better, but your confusing your concoctions with facts precludes that. You fail.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Always shuffle! "No show".

When you state rider was a no show, you are saying you never saw them. 

Never just cancel and drive away. You never saw them. Period. 

If you have to drive away and circle back, do it.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Firelady21 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year's Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year's Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can't believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can't just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it's so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn't protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It's my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


How can you be reported if you didn't start the trip yet? This sounds like an easy cancel once seeing the pax and the state they were in.
Unless of corse you started the trip before they entered the car and that's a huge no-no...


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> Ah, the old "I didn't say what was directly quoted".
> You said it happened, I'm still asking when, you're still having a meltdown.
> Go back and read what the poster actually wrote.
> 
> ...


Nobody likes you.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Why would anyone look at being deactivated as a bad thing? It is a favor.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Firelady21 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year's Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year's Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can't believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can't just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it's so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn't protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It's my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


OP I will tell you something that will shock you, God or an Angel actually caused your deactivation to protect you from a bad future event, stuff that happens in your life doesn't happen for no reason, there is a reason behind things happening. Usually that reason is for your own good. Maybe it wasn't your time yet, and Angel caused deactivation so you can be there for your children and not die from that future event, to prevent a future killer pax from killing you or something. I've had stuff happen to me in the past that de-railed me to a better future job, I had a COO and Executive turn on me at a past job that never gave raises and even my own Boss quit, so I applied online for an IT job because of the bad experience he was putting me through and bam I got a dream job in IT paying 70k a year and also 4k a year bonuses and they even pay my cell phone bill. I have been doing Uber/Lyft on the side but now on vacation. Also drunk times and bars are no go, if you switch to Lyft, just don't do any kind of drunk event or bar or place, I've done 7k rides in Lyft and have been choked assaulted by a young girl who was drunk who was sitting in back seat, also been hit with large dense bone elbows of an asian guy and white guy that were drunk on 2 separate occasions. Almost everything imaginable short of being killed I have been through.

https://www.google.com/search?q=not...msung-gs-rev1&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

California;

*Penal Code - PEN
PART 1. OF CRIMES AND PUNISHMENTS [25 - 680.4]*
_ ( Part 1 enacted 1872. )_

*TITLE 9. OF CRIMES AGAINST THE PERSON INVOLVING SEXUAL ASSAULT, AND CRIMES AGAINST PUBLIC DECENCY AND GOOD MORALS [261 - 368.7]*
_ ( Heading of Title 9 amended by Stats. 1982, Ch. 1111, Sec. 2. )_

*CHAPTER 12. Other Injuries to Persons [346 - 367g]*
_ ( Chapter 12 enacted 1872. )_
*365.7. *
(a) Any person who knowingly and fraudulently represents himself or herself, through verbal or written notice, to be the owner or trainer of any canine licensed as, to be qualified as, or identified as, a guide, signal, or service dog, as defined in subdivisions (d), (e), and (f) of Section 365.5 and paragraph (6) of subdivision (b) of Section 54.1 of the Civil Code, shall be guilty of a misdemeanor punishable by imprisonment in the county jail not exceeding six months, by a fine not exceeding one thousand dollars ($1,000), or by both that fine and imprisonment.
(b) As used in this section, "owner" means any person who owns a guide, signal, or service dog, or who is authorized by the owner to use the guide, signal, or service dog.
_(Added by Stats. 1994, Ch. 1257, Sec. 12. Effective January 1, 1995.)_



Uberdise said:


> Sorry, but with that many trips, I find it hard to believe one report ended your career.
> 
> If one person's false complaint ended your driving, then something is super wrong with Uber.


Just wait until it happens to you.

Drivers have NO defence.

For all the Union haters out there, this is one reason why a Union is needed.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Typical Uber.

The best thing to do is go to the media. If they happen to ignore you because they're paid off by Uber, then make a YouTube video or something. Definitely take legal action.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

I hate it when the OP posts and then disappears from the conversation. I would like more information such as did OP have a dashcam? Was there literally no dog at all? For this passenger to totally make up a dog to get you deactivated is craaaaazy OMG. I guess this is a lesson for me, anytime I refuse a ride whip out my cell phone and record the pax. I already have a dashcam but better to be safe than sorry. I can't believe people can be so malicious to make up a dog out of thin air. We need to have some sort of device recording at all times while driving. If you're still reading the thread OP, I'm sorry this happened to you. Please give us an update.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Maybe the best thing for you to get a real job I just did and I feel so great after work
F uber


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I can't help but notice how so many of these bad luck stories happen to people who drive the drunks. Yet another reason I no longer drive the drunks.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

MasterAbsher said:


> Curious. What level Uber Pro are you?


When you get a Clue , a question like that would not be asked.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I can't help but notice how so many of these bad luck stories happen to people who drive the drunks. Yet another reason I no longer drive the drunks.


I was thinking the same. Just get up early and drive 4AM, airport runs


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Robert Larrison said:


> Maybe the best thing for you to get a real job I just did and I feel so great after work
> F uber


Congrats on your new job!



UberLAguy said:


> I was thinking the same. Just get up early and drive 4AM, airport runs


I was forced to drive late nights because the early am, days and early eves wasn't busy in mo's. Yet I never picked up people who were severely stumbling or zombie like.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

LOL 9 pages and the OP still hasn’t responded since “she” posted Monday. Looks like Dara did his job getting you all to spew venom at each other.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Solid 5 said:


> Looks like Dara did his job getting you all to spew venom at each other.


See like Dara, he's this bum, you know? Only the Ubertrolls are worse & the Ubershills" too , cause they're like these morons, you know?

Data don't even gotta pay 'em & they shill & troll for him.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> LOL 9 pages and the OP still hasn't responded since "she" posted Monday. Looks like Dara did his job getting you all to spew venom at each other.


Such a coincidence that deactivated topics are always started by new members who never reply.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> ^^^This^^^ did you refuse any other rides or did someone else order the ride for this passenger?
> 
> Also it may be worth returning to pickup location and asking the owner/manager if they have video of the incident and if so can you have a copy. You may have to pay for it and/or beg
> 
> ...


Subpeona the video, if it exists.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> When you get a Clue , a question like that would not be asked.


Ignorant response.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Firelady21 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year's Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year's Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can't believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can't just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it's so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn't protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It's my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


Dashcam?


----------



## sfs1811 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi Firelady21, I'm sorry to hear about your deactivation. I know exactly how frustrated you are feeling now. A similar situation happened to me a year ago. I hope you can find a better solution.

A year ago, almost 2 AM, on a friday night, I was driving in downtown SF and already grinding the best way to return to my place and hit the bed. However, I accept one last ride. That one last ride! The ride that is causing me problems even now so far away. Anyway, It was two asians guys leaving "Club Krist", a bar on O'Farrell. I don't pick up drunk passengers, but somethings it is easy to misjudged. Some passengers looks ok while waiting at the curb. And if you starts been to pick it is kind gone drives no one.

My car, an 18 Corolla, is equipped with these seat belt sensors that start beeping if the passengers don't buckle up. I forget how many times I thought to look for some help and deactivate those damn sensors - at least the one of the back seats, but never did. I don't know, that shit is a safety thing.

Obviously, one of the guys, obviously drunk, refuses to set up the seat belt and the car starts beeping. I stopped on the next intersection, and wait for the passenger to figure out. I offered some assistance, and I ask his friend for help, and I turn the light on. The mother****er was so drunk that he was incapable of doing and after five or six minutes trying, the guy decided to leave the car. Don't know, maybe some kind of proud. I kinda liked that, one less problem to handle, right?

Well. The cruster****er left the car with the left-back passenger door open. I try closed the door without leave the car, but I notice that the passenger was blocking the door with his leg. I open my door, left the car, I walk around to the back of the car and I closed the door myself. But the drunk passenger decided to pick a fight with me. I'm 5,9", 230lbs, and the guy was half my size. I just push the guy way, get back to the car and drive away.

I report what happened using the app, and two days later, a girl from some kind of Uber investigation department left me a voice message and a number to return the contact. I try to call back a million times, but she never picks up the phone. Two-day latter the final decision of deactivation.

Three years driving, 14k+ rides, 5 stars profile, and I was deactivated without a phone call? Frustration...

Not crying here, but the deactivation put me in a spiral of bad thoughts and depression guys. Not to say about the finance side that I try to compensate driving more for Lyft - making 20% less - on average.

Some folks in the group that maybe runs life on solid bases with family support and all that may say that I'm crying. That's all I need to do is to find another job, a real job. Well, here is what I think.

There is this invisible element in the industry, that I can't explain well, but it makes you stick to the car and keep driving and driving. Maybe it is the "no boss" factor, or maybe it is the feeling of "freedom", or maybe is that mindset "one more ride to make an extra $20 and I have done". Even making the same, less, or a bit more than minimum wage, I prefer been driving my car then answering to a bs manager. It is like a drug for hard-working people. In that night, I lost my pipe.

SS


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

sfs1811 said:


> Hi Firelady21, I'm sorry to hear about your deactivation. I know exactly how frustrated you are feeling now. A similar situation happened to me a year ago. I hope you can find a better solution.
> 
> A year ago, almost 2 AM, on a friday night, I was driving in downtown SF and already grinding the best way to return to my place and hit the bed. However, I accept one last ride. That one last ride! The ride that is causing me problems even now so far away. Anyway, It was two asians guys leaving "The Outsider", a bar on Geary St. I don't pick up drunk passengers, but somethings it is easy to misjudged. Some passengers looks ok while waiting at the curb. And if you starts been to pick it is kind gone drives no one.
> 
> ...


arbitrary dismissal without prior investigation is a crock of shit........that was a strange ending to that story...crack head haha


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> arbitrary dismissal without prior investigation is a crock of shit........that was a strange ending to that story...crack head haha


Dara......errrr she......still has not posted anywhere since he......errrr she.....started this thread.....


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> You can report to Uber, and then Uber will let you know if they can be charged.


No, this is not what uber says on the subject, you are making things up. Uber infect doesn't address thos subject with drivers at all. If the dog makes a mess, the driver requests a cleaning fee. If uber deems the mess fee worthy, the driver will be paid.
Whether or not they charge the owner of the animal is between uber and the owner.

No where does it say in our terms of service that if a service dog shits in our car we only get paid if there are two other complaints on file.

You're simply making this up.



Demon said:


> The odds of a service animal making a legitimate mess are astronomical.


Are service animals are trained to not shed or are they trained to carry and use a lint brush/vacuum ?

I'll have to get one if they vacuum.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> No, this is not what uber says on the subject, you are making things up. Uber infect doesn't address thos subject with drivers at all. If the dog makes a mess, the driver requests a cleaning fee. If uber deems the mess fee worthy, the driver will be paid.
> Whether or not they charge the owner of the animal is between uber and the owner.
> 
> No where does it say in our terms of service that if a service dog shits in our car we only get paid if there are two other complaints on file.
> ...


I've already cited where it says this in TOS.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> I've already cited where it says this in TOS.


Please point out to me where this cite is, I can't seem to find it.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

sfs1811 said:


> Hi Firelady21, I'm sorry to hear about your deactivation. I know exactly how frustrated you are feeling now. A similar situation happened to me a year ago. I hope you can find a better solution.
> 
> A year ago, almost 2 AM, on a friday night, I was driving in downtown SF and already grinding the best way to return to my place and hit the bed. However, I accept one last ride. That one last ride! The ride that is causing me problems even now so far away. Anyway, It was two asians guys leaving "Club Krist", a bar on O'Farrell. I don't pick up drunk passengers, but somethings it is easy to misjudged. Some passengers looks ok while waiting at the curb. And if you starts been to pick it is kind gone drives no one.
> 
> ...


Wow. This makes me sad. I'm so sorry this happened to you. I agree. People that say "Just get a job" don't understand. I love the freedom. Most supervisors at these companies are stupid and on power trips. If you don't kiss their "you know what", they don't like you. its not about doing a good job, which I am very good at. Its about brown nosing, which I'm terrible at. I hate the office politics. I feel free being a driver. Well at least you still have Lyft. I have a friend who was deactivated from both platforms last year. I don't know how he's surviving but I know he's not making anywhere near what he used to make.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Please point out to me where this cite is, I can't seem to find it.





https://help.uber.com/riders/article/cleaning-fees-for-service-animals?nodeId=bd1818d8-0ad1-4cb2-9f5f-d30e1f85fea4


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Firelady21 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year's Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year's Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can't believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can't just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it's so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn't protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It's my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


Get a lawyer and sue the passenger for denying you your civil liberties by destroying you name.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> https://help.uber.com/riders/article/cleaning-fees-for-service-animals?nodeId=bd1818d8-0ad1-4cb2-9f5f-d30e1f85fea4


Cone on man, that is not from the TOS.

Not only that its not even directed at drivers. Show me where in the terms of service it says drivers will not get paid if a service dog shits in their car unless there are 2 prior complaints.

You won't be able to, know why? IT DOESN'T EXIST


You made it up.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Cone on man, that is not from the TOS.
> 
> Not only that its not even directed at drivers. Show me where in the terms of service it says drivers will not get paid if a dog shots in their car unless there are 2 prior complaints.
> 
> ...


Word for word from TOS.
https://www.uber.com/legal/en/document/?name=service-animal-policy&country=united-states&lang=en


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Demon said:


> Word for word from TOS.
> https://www.uber.com/legal/en/document/?name=service-animal-policy&country=united-states&lang=en


Again, and read carefully, Please highlight the part that says drivers won't be paid a cleaning fee.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

DirtyRead said:


> Get a lawyer and sue the passenger for denying you your civil liberties by destroying you name.


Do ANY of you people here realize the OP has not posted anything anywhere on this forum since the original post????????


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> Do ANY of you people here realize the OP has not posted anything anywhere on this forum since the original post????????


What do you think that means? Uber shill?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> What do you think that means? Uber shill?


Don't YOU find it odd that a member joins.......posts a terrible tale of woe (single mom, blah blah)..........posts one more time a little further down the first page..........then posts NOWHERE else here? PS.....the poster "lives" in San Diego, but couldn't even spell THAT right.

These forums BEG clowns to abuse it.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

uberparadise said:


> Go to the media immediately, Uber will reinstate you to make it right and prevent the bad publicity!


The word is pretty much out amongst the paxholes-want revenge?-claim service dog discrimination.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I believe the OP, this story happened.

It's one of those crazy things that could only happen on uber/lyft.

The service dog thing will get you canned extremely fast, and the customers know this.

Truthfully thou, go to the news media and don't stop fighting. Go ahead and sue to, The last year i actually ubered a significant amount i made more on my lawsuit than i did driving. Suing for defamation and having them not actually having a service dog (something that is very lucky if your telling the truth, i'm going to go out on a limb and say it is) will be a much easier lawsuit to win than a drunk driving allegation.

Odds are if he was too drunk to get into the car he was going to be an even worse issue during the ride or at the destination. Puking, ect. Or passing out in his vomit and being unmovable at the destination.

Get a lawyer, sue to for lost wages and let your crooked lawyer nail his ass to the wall.

Let's get this media attention and ruin this guy publicly like that Taco bell executive =D. (or that Ho who plundered that drivers tip jar)

If were smart about this (and the OP is telling the truth) we could even get the paxhole in trouble with the actual disability groups and or arrested (depending on his state laws)










Too drunk to get into my car = _too drunk to get in my car._


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

Firelady21 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year's Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year's Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can't believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can't just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it's so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn't protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It's my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


I am in NC and I been driving fo 5 1/2 years and maintaining a 4.92 rate over 14,600 rides and excellent reviews. This rider told uber my car smelling like marijuana and I was drunk driving. That was a lie just because they wanted a free ride or credit. I sent uber a drug and alcohol test the next day and they still permanently deactivated me. Try to get the news involved, like your local news or CNBC. I am working on it now uber have no loyalty to any drivers


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gman61 said:


> I am in NC and I been driving fo 5 1/2 years and maintaining a 4.92 rate over 14,600 rides and excellent reviews. This rider told uber my car smelling like marijuana and I was drunk driving. That was a lie just because they wanted a free ride or credit. I sent uber a drug and alcohol test the next day and they still permanently deactivated me. Try to get the news involved, like your local news or CNBC. I am working on it now uber have no loyalty to any drivers


That's awful! These lying, scummy pax need to be accountable! Uber needs to stop these unjust deactivations.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Gman61 said:


> I am in NC and I been driving fo 5 1/2 years and maintaining a 4.92 rate over 14,600 rides and excellent reviews. This rider told uber my car smelling like marijuana and I was drunk driving. That was a lie just because they wanted a free ride or credit. I sent uber a drug and alcohol test the next day and they still permanently deactivated me. Try to get the news involved, like your local news or CNBC. I am working on it now uber have no loyalty to any drivers


Very sorry...that is disgusting


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gman61 said:


> I sent uber a drug and alcohol test the next day and they still permanently deactivated me.


Was this the first complaint of this nature against you?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> these stories are just depressing. So sorry for you. I agree, go to the press. Tell them women are being discriminated against and the rideshare companies won't do anything to protect female drivers.


How are just women being discriminated against by Uber. They have deactivated just as many male drivers as women drivers. They're discriminating against all of us.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Firelady21 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year's Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year's Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can't believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can't just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it's so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn't protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It's my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


Take it to the press or a local news station. Make a lot of noise!

. Public sympathy and PR Flaps have a way of getting big companies to have a sudden change of heart.

I always tell people that whenever something like this happens, report it to Uber before they report it, that usually stems the tide against you. It has worked for me.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Firelady21 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year's Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year's Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can't believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can't just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it's so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn't protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It's my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


There is a certain naiveté in your post and indeed in your approach to driving for Uberlyft. You (and everyone) should know that with Uberlyft there is ZERO job security. We are all one bad ride away from deactivation and any of us can be fired at any time for any reason. Or for no reason.

Drawng a parallel, if you go to the monkey enclosure at a zoo and a monkey picks up one of its feces and throws it at you it would be pointless to be outraged/angry/upset/etc - throwing shit is what monkeys do.

I know that this gig could be up for me at any time, and I'm fine with that. Just see this as a time to move on to much bigger and better things. Leave it behind and forget all about it; that's my advice.


----------



## ripper310 (Jul 19, 2017)

Firelady21 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year's Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year's Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can't believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can't just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it's so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn't protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It's my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


I swear to God one day someone is going to walk into one of those rideshare hubs and just start blasting every employee in their. Uber management is a bunch of coward ass mofos!!!!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Another option is to go to the REAL disability advocacy groups and tell them your story.

They might have more sympathy than you think.


But seriously I highly doubt the paxhole has a service dog.


----------



## toiuber (Feb 27, 2019)

I haven't seen the reply: use a dashcam that faces forward and in.

It's already saved me a couple of times at accidents. My deductible is $1000 so twice would have been $2000 out of pocket. But because of the footages they admitted fault and had to pay my deductible, sweet.


----------



## Silverfoxgiant (Jan 18, 2020)

I always get this complaint. I dont even open my ****in mouth. When they try to make conversation i dont speak. Is it uber ****in with me by dropping my ratings!!


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

Firelady21 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a driver for Uber for 2.5 years. I provided over 8,600 trips and became Uber pro. I was awarded a rider preferred award and have over 5000 compliments. I am a single mom and decided to drive for Uber for the flexibility for school and my kids. On New Year's Eve I came across a passenger who could not walk into my vehicle because of how drunk they were. Unfortunately I could not give him the ride because I could not lift him in and out of my car. The next day on New Year's Day 2020 he reported me and claimed that I did not provide him service because he had a dog. Which was a false claim but because of his claim Uber deactivated me. I did speak to an investigator and explained what really happened and they choose to side with the passenger over my safety. I can't believe with all the service I provided and all the miles I drove for Uber that they can't just accused me and kicked me off like that. I had no saying or right to what really happened and it's so unfair that anyone can lie on a driver and Uber doesn't protect their drivers. I have given hundreds of rides with animals in my car and have the damage to prove it and they just let this one passenger get away with this false claim. How can they just do this to people who have developed this as a form of income and then just stop. I still can't believe how I was treated and how hard I worked to comply with all thier guidelines and they just treated me so unjustified. Not right at all what they have done ! Does anyone know of any attorneys in San Diego that can help me with my case . It's my full intention to sue . As an independent contractor of the company I paid the state and federal taxes on this and I deserve better consideration for what happened to me.


I have 20,000 rides and never considered a Dash Cam. I never had to throw anyone out of the car...no passenger ever tried to hurt me or my car. This past Christmas my wife gifted me a front and rear Dash Cam. If you would have had a cam, you could prove your case. My cam records voice as well. TheSuperUber


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Gman61 said:


> I am in NC and I been driving fo 5 1/2 years and maintaining a 4.92 rate over 14,600 rides and excellent reviews. This rider told uber my car smelling like marijuana and I was drunk driving. That was a lie just because they wanted a free ride or credit. I sent uber a drug and alcohol test the next day and they still permanently deactivated me. Try to get the news involved, like your local news or CNBC. I am working on it now uber have no loyalty to any drivers


Stories like this are why you should have a dash cam AND avoid poor people like the plague.

I only drive the nicer parts of town for this reason. They appreciate uber immensely and wouldn't stoop to being hood rats just to save $7.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Say it with me: "dash cam".

Also multiple cards so you can swap out the cards each day so you not only have the current days driving history but the previous day as well. 

If you want to be really good get a card for each day of the week and one of those little vitamin holders with seven compartments, one for each day of the week. Have a memory card for each compartment.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Say it with me: "dash cam".
> 
> Also multiple cards so you can swap out the cards each day so you not only have the current days driving history but the previous day as well.
> 
> If you want to be really good get a card for each day of the week and one of those little vitamin holders with seven compartments, one for each day of the week. Have a memory card for each compartment.


I got lost in the card talk. What mean Cards?


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> I got lost in the card talk. What mean Cards?


Memory cards. Mine uses micro sd.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ColtDelta said:


> Memory cards. Mine uses micro sd.


I gotcha, I thought it was some warning cards for deactivation or something like soccer players do.


----------

